# Should Trevor buy this sweatshirt ?



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

I think this jacket looks rad on Trev - and it matches his Model X 'White Knight' spec (and probably upcoming 2020 Tesla Roadster too) !


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

& in case anybody wants to buy one themselves here is the link > 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/675032685/flight-sweatshirt-with-removable-hood#


----------

